# juvenile gold spotted foxface rabbitfish or other rabbitfish?



## jfingert

Hi All.

First post...

I ordered a gold spotted foxface rabbitfish from a mail-order store. I expected an greyish / blue colored fish with gold spots everywhere.

What came looks like a blue-spotted rabbit fish - its yellow with some vertical black markings only a few spots around the eye.

The mail-order store claimed that it is normal for the juvenile to have no spots and that it will develop spots with time.

I don't believe it. I think they sent me the wrong fish.

Am I wrong?

Could it be true that gold spotted foxface rabbitfish start out yellow and change color and develop spots?

Thanks,

John

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...oxface-rabbitfish-other-252961/#ixzz2ckdkzlY3


----------



## badxgillen

Did you get a species name? Did you make sure when you ordered it it was a guttatus and not a punctatus? Do you have a picture by chance. It is not unheard of for a distributor have a employee put the wrong juvenile in a shipment but when species names are involved it is usually less likely.


----------



## jfingert

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen

My computer shows a blank area in your last post, I used to have issues with posting pics.If you have trouble adding photos you can try utilizing photobucket wich is a free site. I use it all the time just copy the image code to the post and its all good.


----------



## jfingert

*photo*

The fish was sold as, "Golden Spotted Foxface Rabbitfish - Siganus chrysospilos - Gold Spotted Fox face Rabbit Fish"

A picture of what I received as attached.


----------



## badxgillen

Not to instigate things but I have never seen a gold spot look like that. I must also add that most of the specimens I have seen were 4 inches or more. I suppose the best thing to do is to voice your concerns with the distributor and keep in contact. Like I said before mistakes can happen.If they are a reputable business they will remedy any mistake they may have made,or feel some form of consequence.


----------



## jfingert

*thanks*

Thanks for your comments / experience.

I think the fish looks most like a a blue spotted rabbitfish (Siganus corallinus)...

Not a gold spotted rabbitfish

Jonn


----------



## badxgillen

I was chatting with a fellow reefer and here is one of our messagesin regards to your post. 

Friend:Looks like a Two Barred Rabbitfish. No? Hard to tell as the picture is blurred out. Need a shot with some coloring.

Me:It doesn't look like the gold spot rabbit fish he was sold. It could be a virgatus but its hard to see the half white that should be there if it was. I am in agreement on a better picture if possible though.


----------



## jfingert

*another photo*

Another photo that is a bit better...


----------



## jfingert

*best picture*

see why i am thinking blue spotted foxface rabbitfish


----------



## badxgillen

Totaly!!!


----------



## jfingert

*Bad experience with DreamAquatics.com*

To close this thread...

I had a bad experience with DreamAquatics.

They seem to agree that what they sent isn't a gold spot fox face rabbitfish, but can't replace it.

What they sent seems like a good fish - I just don't like feeling duped (felt like a bait and switch)... At my request, they are taking the fish back. I hope I can catch it in my fishtrap without too much MORE trouble.

I think I will stick with my LFS and LiveAquaria.com and from here on...


----------



## badxgillen

I hope they are compensating you some how maybe by just sending you the right fish? and keeping the blue spot for free or an extremly discounted price?


----------



## jfingert

*DreamAquatics.com is AWFUL!*

Word of warning...

BEWARE OF DREAMAQUATIC.COM


A recap of my bad experience with DreamAquatics.com for a mailorder fish delivery.

-They sent the wrong fish
-They denied sending the wrong fish
-They later admitted they don't have the fish they are STILL advertising
-They offered a $10 refund (fish was $24 + $53 shipping)

-I sent it back for a refund, mostly because their poor poor poor customer service was maddening... Don't know whether I will get the shipping fee back (I couldn't return all the items I ordered - a tiny gobie is deep in live rocks)...

There was WAY MORE that $77 worth of aggravation and wasted time.
Never got an "I am sorry for sending the wrong fish" or "I am sorry for the hassle"

I am sticking to my LFS and LiveAquaria / BlueZoo where the product and customer service is great.

JF


----------

